# Does this Seem Weird?



## Hyatt101 (Nov 8, 2012)

So, I saw this thing online, and it just seemed weird to me.....

So there was this pic and the person said it was a Netherland dwarf, which I could see:
http://s1160.beta.photobucket.com/user/Hyatt101/media/025.jpg.html?sort=3&o=26


But then, this is the same rabbit when it was older, and it just doesn't look like a Nethie to me!
http://s1160.beta.photobucket.com/user/Hyatt101/media/045.jpg.html?sort=3&o=25


What do you guys think? hopefully the links work, because Photobucket got this new look and it won't let us copy the photos!! :?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good the links worked!


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 8, 2012)

The links don't work for me.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Nov 8, 2012)

The links did work for me... but I do not know the answer to your question


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh sorry... I thought they worked!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 10, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with what Netherland Dwarves look like?


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 10, 2012)

Is that a Hotot? With the eyeliner it looks like it. Maybe one of the breeders will chime in.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't think its a hotot because don't they ONLY have the black 'eyeliner'. hotot was my first thought too, but then I read that they are all white with the 'eyeliner' and no other spots. 
Thanks for replying though!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 10, 2012)

It looks like a Dwarf Hotot (or a poorly marked broken Netherland Dwarf). We've breed Dwarf Hotots for over 15 years and one of the challenges is breeding for correct markings. Mismarks with spots or dutch markings are not uncommon. I have some Dwarf Hotot photos on my website: nockrabbits.com


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 10, 2012)

Does she look like a Nethie to you?


----------



## pamnock (Nov 10, 2012)

The type of the two breeds can be rather similar because Netherlands have been crossed with Dwarf Hotots frequently. A good Netherland should pose in a more upright position. The kit pictured is really too young to tell.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 10, 2012)

The kit looks sort of like a ND, but the later pic does look more Hotot. Notices the markings are the same, so it is the same bunny.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 10, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> The kit looks sort of like a ND, but the later pic does look more Hotot. Notices the markings are the same, so it is the same bunny.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, I knew it was the same bunny, but the 2nd pic didn't look like a Nethie to me  Then again, I don't know much about the breed! Aren't Nethies supposed to have shorter ears though?


----------



## pamnock (Nov 11, 2012)

Hyatt101 wrote:


> Yes, I knew it was the same bunny, but the 2nd pic didn't look like a Nethie to me  Then again, I don't know much about the breed! Aren't Nethies supposed to have shorter ears though?



Netherlands (as well as Dwarf Hotots) don't always breed true in type because the desired Dwarf genotype (Achondroplasia dwarfism) is heterozygous. Dwarfs that inherit 2 normal genes will be larger, have longer ears, and have a narrower, longer head. The term breeders use for these "normals" is BUD (big ugly dwarf). The desired Dwarf genotype is 1 normal and 1 dwarf gene. The combination of 2 dwarf genes is lethal (just as it is in humans.)


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think i get it now... Thanks Pam!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 11, 2012)

I hate to keep saying polish but she really does. The face even as a baby was too narrow for a nethie. 

Here are some comparison photos.
nethie baby






One of my moms polish babies





the same polish baby a little bit older






Like Pam said most dwarf hotots have the short nose and ears like nethies but some do have a longer nose. Im not sure what but I just wanted to throw that possibility out there


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hm... Now that you mention it, she DOES look like a polish... Very strange...


----------



## pamnock (Nov 11, 2012)

A major difference of the Polish is the flyback coat. Both Netherlands and Dwarf Hotots have rollback coats.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 11, 2012)

What is a rollback coat?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 11, 2012)

a flyback coat is one that snaps right back into place like a tan or polish. They also tend to be shorter

Rollback coats slowly roll back into place and are usually longer like in a holland lop or netherland dwarf. 

To tell what kind of coat they will have you would have to wait until it molts its baby coat and then gets its senior coat.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay. Thank you!


----------

